# Isb Brewday @ Flops



## floppinab (27/5/09)

Long overdue brewday posting..............

Day : I'd put aside Sunday 14th of June thinking I'd get this post up a couple of weeks back, we're still a good two and a half weeks out from this date. I'd spoken with croz and Stu and they said it should suit them so unless there is a lot of objection here to this date let's stick with it and pull the bits together, otherwise I can find another date a bit later down the track. It will have to be a Sunday though. Unfortunately I can't do the Aussie Biggest Brewday, 26 Jul. no good for me.

Time : Aiming for a 10.30am mash in so a 9.30 arrival
Food : Could do pizzas for a change but I'm quite happy to put a few salads together if you want to bring your barbecue offering of choice.

Beer : I've got plenty on tap atm albeit with the keg chest freezer slowly heading south I'm finding it hard to keep 'em nice and cold

Brew : Schwarzbier. croz and I made one of these last year. I've tweaked the recipe a bit and will post on here tonight (I'm at work atm).

Would be good to have a chat about the Castle Hill Show as well, no doubt Stu will have plenty of jobs for everyone!!!!

All welcome, please put your name in for attendance and/or 20L cube below :

1. floppinab attending cube


----------



## Stuster (27/5/09)

floppinab said:


> Long overdue brewday posting..............
> 
> Day : I'd put aside Sunday 14th of June



1. floppinab attending cube
2. Stuster attending cube

I'll be coming along for sure, floppinab. Looking forward to it (as you perhaps know :icon_cheers: ). Schwarz sounds great. Might be time to brew some lagers I think.

And will definitely be trying to palm off all the comp work so just avoid me if you don't want to get roped into it.


----------



## barls (27/5/09)

1. floppinab attending cube
2. Stuster attending cube
3. barls attending cube


ive got to check with the calendar when she gets home but should be good.
this staves off the raids on my place for belgian beers


----------



## mikem108 (27/5/09)

1. floppinab attending cube
2. Stuster attending cube
3. barls attending cube
4. Mike attending no cube


----------



## redbeard (27/5/09)

1. floppinab attending cube
2. Stuster attending cube
3. barls attending cube
4. Mike attending no cube
5. redb attending cube


----------



## floppinab (27/5/09)

mikem108 said:


> 4. Mike attending *no* cube



Got too much on hand Mike, need another day at your joint to knock that stash down a bit  

Couldn't edit my top post for some reason so I've put it here. Please post some comments on preferred food options kids.

OK, here is the recipe I had in mind. All comments, suggestions welcome, I'm least certain about the hop bill but keen to keep the malt setup pretty close

name quantity potential use colour 
Wey Pilsner 44.3% 313 HWE mash 4 EBC 
Joe White Munich 49.9% 309 HWE mash 15 EBC 
black or carafa special III 1.3% 310 HWE mash 1300 EBC 
Carapils 2.2% 271 HWE mash 6 EBC 
Joe White Roasted Barley 1.2% 290 HWE mash 1200 EBC 
Joe White Chocolate 1.2% 290 HWE mash 750 EBC 

Saaz (Czech) pellet 2.3% 45.0 g 10 1.5 
Saaz (Czech) pellet 2.3% 60.0 g 20 3.4 
Saaz b (NZ) pellet 8.0% 75.0 g 60 24.4 

Single step mash @ 66 deg or maybe include a protein rest around 52 deg.

OG 1.050 
IBU 29 
Colour 52 EBC 
BU:GU 0.58 
BG 1.045

One other thing, we haven't done a yeast swap for a while, I've got the following if anyone wants one.

WLP838 Sthn German Lager
WY1099 Whitbread Ale
WLP530 Abbey Ale
WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Stuster (27/5/09)

What sort of batch size is that for? Hops look ok, though since we're no-chilling I think we could add the last addition nearer the end, depending on what we want from it. Personally, I think we could skip the carapils. What about the roast barley? Since you made this last year, I guess you already know, but did you find it a bit too harsh? I was just thinking we could stick with more Weyermann dark malts.


----------



## floppinab (27/5/09)

Re. the hops just looking at the balance Stu, will adjust the final quantities based on the final volume.
Re. the malt bill, just looking at it again, not sure I'm happy with it either. I still tend to use a bit of carapils due poor temp control in my system leading to some of my beers ending up a bit thin, could drop that back a bit.
Didn't use Roast Barley last time Stu, I know we don't want to have a prominent roast character but I reckon there should be a bit and IMO was lacking in the one we did last year.
I'll have another crack at it, drop back the carapils, up the Choc and Black a bit.


----------



## barls (27/5/09)

im happy with what ever food option is decided on


----------



## oldbugman (27/5/09)

Maybe we could use up some of my kilo 1.5 of saaz plugs.


----------



## Stuster (28/5/09)

Would be good to see you there, OBM.

Especially if you are bringing a big pack of Saaz. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mikem108 (28/5/09)

Yes Gav, way too much fermenting, brewing etc going on at my place have been sick for a couple of weeks so consumption is down, got the kegs and bottles carefully allocated to this years comp brewing


----------



## crozdog (28/5/09)

1. floppinab attending cube
2. Stuster attending cube
3. barls attending cube
4. Mike attending no cube
5. redb attending cube 
6. Crozdog probably attending, leaving & returning cube

Bugger, This is the only day we can catch up with the crowd we're going sailing with in Thailand to sort out food etc before we go, so I'll be able to come in the morning & return later.

Want any gear? B) 

have saaz, carapils, roast etc on hand if you want any


----------



## Stuster (28/5/09)

crozdog said:


> Want any gear? B)



Could be handy.


----------



## floppinab (28/5/09)

OldBugman said:


> Maybe we could use up some of my kilo 1.5 of saaz plugs.



Does that mean you are in big boy???



> Want any gear? cool.gif



Hmmmm, let me think........!!!!!!!

So looking at around 100L post boil atm. I'll do last call COB 1st of June. Any ideas on where to get the base malts, on 100L whats that around 12 odd kgs each of the Pils and Munich???


----------



## barls (28/5/09)

i might have some pils floating around.
ill have a look.
also got some equipment if needed


----------



## floppinab (1/6/09)

Last call on this one, if that's who we've got then I'll post a final version of the recipe with locked in volumes tomorrow. I'll probably do the malt bill through Dave if we can't put it together collectively. Those Saazzzee's available Luke?? You coming.


----------



## barls (1/6/09)

ive got a nine kg bucket of pils sitting out there.
also i work just down the road from daves if you need it picked up.
also if its alright can i put kel's father wayne down 4 a cube?


----------



## floppinab (2/6/09)

OK, Final recipe as below for 120L/6 cubes (that includes the extra one for you barls). A few things,
Phil has a choice of mash tuns.......... of course..........!!!!! Given our volume I'd rather use his 90L rather than MOAMT but that is a little small for our volume meaning we'd need 2 sparges to hit our target volume. This be a problem???

I've got enough Black and Roast and unless someone has got a decent volume of those base malts plus the Choc lieing around I'll go ahead and order from Dave. Ditto the hops.
Any other thoughts post 'em up. Apologies for the lack of formatting, me is lazy!!!

Recipe Specs 
brewer ISB 
recipe vol 120.00 L 
post boil vol 124.00 L 
OG 1.051 
IBU 30 
Colour 59 EBC 
BU:GU 0.57 
pre boil vol 180.00 L 
BG 1.035 
extract 16.51 kg 
grain mass 29.40 kg 
Brewday Assumptions 
mash efficiency 70% 
loss to grain 1.10 L/kg 
mashtun dead volume 1.00 L 
mashtun equivalent 1.20 L 
hop utilization factor 100% 

Fermentables 
name quantity potential use colour 
JW Pilsner 13.00 kg 313 HWE mash 4 EBC 
Joe White Munich 15.00 kg 309 HWE mash 15 EBC 
black or carafa special III 0.30 kg 310 HWE mash 1300 EBC 
Joe White Roasted Barley 0.30 kg 290 HWE mash 1200 EBC 
Joe White Chocolate 0.80 kg 290 HWE mash 750 EBC 

Hops 
name form AA Qty time IBU 
Saaz (Czech) pellet 2.3% 75.0 g 0 0.0 
Saaz (Czech) pellet 2.3% 100.0 g 15 3.0 
Saaz b (NZ) pellet 8.0% 125.0 g 60 26.5 
total hops 300.0 g 

Mash Schedule 
start temp grainmass startwater wateraddition targettemp striketemp water/grain tokettle timemin 
20 C 29.40 kg 0.00 L 30.00 L 55 C 70 C 1.02 L/kg 0.00 L 20 
55 C 29.40 kg 30.00 L 30.00 L 66 C 82 C 2.04 L/kg 0.00 L 60 
66 C 29.40 kg 60.00 L 30.00 L 74 C 93 C 3.06 L/kg 60.00 L 15 
74 C 29.40 kg 30.00 L 60.00 L 74 C 74 C 3.06 L/kg 60.00 L 0 
74 C 29.40 kg 30.00 L 60.00 L 74 C 74 C 3.06 L/kg 60.00 L 0 
total additions 210.00 L total time 95 
mashtun losses -33.34 L 
total 176.66 L


----------



## floppinab (3/6/09)

Thats meant to be Weyerman Pils


----------



## Stuster (3/6/09)

floppinab said:


> Thats meant to be Weyerman Pils



And Weyermann Munich? :unsure:


----------



## floppinab (3/6/09)

Stuster said:


> And Weyermann Munich? :unsure:



I don't think Dave has the Wey Munich Stu, I'll check.


----------



## barls (3/6/09)

ok just went and checked. ive got about 6kg of pils in 1 container and most likely about 3 in another.
ive also have a few kgs of munich.


----------



## redbeard (3/6/09)

I thought Croz's 90l mash was dead ... or is it just a zombie ?


----------



## oldbugman (4/6/09)

wth?!?! only 300g in 120l? I'd put that much in 20L


thats sooo soft.


----------



## barls (5/6/09)

hey guys do you want me to pick the grain up from daves on friday as i work just down the road.
cheers for letting me have a second cube for kels father.


----------



## floppinab (6/6/09)

barls said:


> hey guys do you want me to pick the grain up from daves on friday as i work just down the road.
> cheers for letting me have a second cube for kels father.



That'd be great barls. I rang them on Fri. and they have set aside the base malt for us. I'll probably pay for it using my credit card during the week so you'll just have to pick it up.

Gav.


----------



## barls (6/6/09)

not a problem mate.
looking forward to saturday. ill bring a bottle from Keith.


----------



## oldbugman (9/6/09)

Any details on time?

Time : Aiming for a 10.30am mash in so a 9.30 arrival


----------



## barls (9/6/09)

i think the best answer is after i get there as im picking up the grain


----------



## Gerard_M (9/6/09)

I may be able to show up early, & I could also bring some yeast buckets. 1.2 litres of WLP800 slurry would kick that cube of Schwarz along nicely.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## floppinab (10/6/09)

Gerard_M said:


> I may be able to show up early, & I could also bring some yeast buckets. 1.2 litres of WLP800 slurry would kick that cube of Schwarz along nicely.
> Cheers
> Gerard



And here's me thinking I have to pick some LDME for a starter sometime this week. Would be great to have you on board Gerard, PM me for details.
Better bring a vessel for your yeast kids!!!!!

Yeah about then Luke but yes barls will have the grain!!!!

Also all are welcome, would be great to see some Inner Sydney types who frequent AHB along if you are keen.

Cheers,

Gav.


----------



## KingPython (10/6/09)

I'd be interested in coming, though no cube.


----------



## Stuster (10/6/09)

King Python said:


> I'd be interested in coming, though no cube.



Great. Just bring along yourself (and some beers) and a fine day will result.  

Fantastic, Gerard. Would love to give that yeast a go. And hope to have a chat with you at some point as well. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gerard_M (10/6/09)

If I don't make the journey, I will get the yeast buckets over to Barl's place on Fri night or very early Sat morn
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KingPython (11/6/09)

I'm not sure you'll want some of my lowly kit beer but I'll bring some anyway.


----------



## floppinab (11/6/09)

King Python said:


> I'm not sure you'll want some of my lowly kit beer but I'll bring some anyway.



Bring it along KP. The best thing you'll get is friendly critique on your brews. And BTW we all started somewhere, by and large with kit brews, nothing wrong with sticking with that if that's where you're at.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/6/09)

floppinab said:


> Bring it along KP. The best thing you'll get is friendly critique on your brews. And BTW we all started somewhere, by and large with kit brews, nothing wrong with sticking with that if that's where you're at.




Nah, leave it at home and drink what's on tap at Flops ! :icon_drunk: Just kidding, take along and compare your stuff to others and do so to LEARN not to be embarassed.

The best way to learn about brewing KP is to watch these blokes brew and ask how, why and when questions. They are great brewers with the exception of Barls fruit beers ! You'll learn more there in a few hours than a lifetime reading a book !

Wish I could be there :beer:


----------



## oldbugman (12/6/09)

looks like I'll have to work, which sucks I was keen on a few beers.

Never fear I'll work out a way to deliver the hops.


----------



## sirotilc (12/6/09)

This looks like fun - sounds like I'm too late to bring a cube along, but if you are happy to have a newbie interloper coming along for a while with some beer (my first trys at extracts and AG) to critique, then I'd like to be there.


----------



## Stuster (12/6/09)

sirotilc said:


> This looks like fun - sounds like I'm too late to bring a cube along, but if you are happy to have a newbie interloper coming along for a while with some beer (my first trys at extracts and AG) to critique, then I'd like to be there.



Definitely happy. Bring along some beers to share and there'll be plenty of drinking and talking beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## floppinab (12/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Definitely happy. Bring along some beers to share and there'll be plenty of drinking and talking beer. :icon_cheers:



And your barbecue item of choice (that goes for the rest of you as well), for charcoaling by the resident Masterchef


----------



## floppinab (12/6/09)

OldBugman said:


> looks like I'll have to work, which sucks I was keen on a few beers.
> 
> Never fear I'll work out a way to deliver the hops.



Sad to hear that Luke, haven't seen yas for ages. Let us know best way to get hold of and compensate for the hops. Oh and feel free to..... ahem..... improve on the quantities in the posted recipes.


----------



## mikem108 (12/6/09)

What time are you thinking of finishing up? i.e. Kicking us out


----------



## floppinab (12/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> What time are you thinking of finishing up? i.e. Kicking us out



When the beer runs out 

The boys playroom has had a few additions since you guys were last there. I've inherited the family pool table and have setup a HTPC and projector screen in there as well. The fusball table is still there. That should keep you blokes busy for a while when we've finished the brew!!!!!

No major committments Mike, whenever we've had enough.


----------



## oldbugman (13/6/09)

awesome.. I thought it was today, Saturday... I can make tomorrow sunday.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/09)

OldBugman said:


> awesome.. I thought it was today, Saturday... I can make tomorrow sunday.




Well done big fella ,, finally worked out what that funny thing on the wall with the numbers on it is for  

Can someone write a review of the day and take some photos for a story to put into the Canberra Brewers monthly magazine please and send to me .. Show them how the rest of the brewing world operates. Also please talk up the Nationals and Club Night .. ISB was there last year and should be there again ! Start the planning now.

Thanks


----------



## barls (13/6/09)

OldBugman said:


> awesome.. I thought it was today, Saturday... I can make tomorrow sunday.


it clicked last night when craig emailed about bottles for me. i think its because they are normally on saturday


----------



## barls (13/6/09)

actually i had the car all packed with the non perishables already, ive got the grain and yeast from gerard plus my mill. im going to need a hand when i get there 2 unpack the car as im getting dropped off and then picked up again.
oh and for the chilli heads i got some hot shot sausages which ive been told have a fair kick this time.


----------



## oldbugman (14/6/09)

Running repair carried out to the mash paddle






Boiling away


----------



## barls (14/6/09)

was a good day, i had a ball.
heres my pics
just after the breakage of the paddle




the guys around the kettle




the boil with the hops








the boys cleaning up at the end


----------



## Peter Wadey (14/6/09)

Looks like it was fun.
Thanks for the invite, Stu.
Sorry I couldn't make it, but had to do the rounds of Ikea instead, to make up for last Saturday. :-(
The only good thing about Rhodes Shopping Centre is Shorty's Liquor.
Got some Sam Smiths (Taddy & Nut Brown) and a trashy mag (BYO) to help alleviate the pain. 

All the best,
Pete


----------



## mikem108 (15/6/09)

Thanks for the hospitality Gav, and the usual plethora of beers from the participants,the yeast from Gerard, the growler from Les and the general good company. Just love seeing that big ol brew pot bubling away whilst the gas bottle freezes over. 
Whats the next group activity? Visit to Paddy's or the taphouse?


----------



## floppinab (15/6/09)

Turned out to be pretty good day albeit with the usual trials thrown in along the way.

Me learning that pretty wooden mash paddles are not made for a liquor to grist of 1!!!!!

Nice work from Luke on the paddle repair using my antique drill (and for the cheese hops!!!) and barls for getting me another 12 months out of that extension cord.

The weather, we always seem to get rain when you blokes come over, despite whatever forecast it is.

Craig relying on this great cities public transport system!!! 

Myself again for a couple of tap on hose removals.

And despite all that, we hit our grav and volume although as always those last 10 litres.............................

Massive biggups to Gerard. I'd heard of days where the biggish breweries would be happy to give away their left over yeast to homebrewers, with blokes like that maybe those days are back again. And neatly packed into seperate containers as well, absoluely sensational.
Craig I'm pretty sure you forgot your yeast, drop me a message and we'll get it to you somehow.

And welcome to our new rookies Chris and Mike. Chris you'll have to post the recipe of those Pork fillets and where you got 'em from. There were none left by 7pm.


----------



## sirotilc (15/6/09)

floppinab said:


> Turned out to be pretty good day albeit with the usual trials thrown in along the way.
> 
> Me learning that pretty wooden mash paddles are not made for a liquor to grist of 1!!!!!
> 
> ...



Lots of fun... nobody drilled their leg which is always a good thing! 

I have a copy of the recipe of the marinade *somwhere*, will find that and post it here along with where to buy cheap pork fillet. Thanks for all the interesting beer - looking forward to next time (a bit worried about Barls and his fruit beers  though).


----------



## Gerard_M (15/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> Thanks for the hospitality Gav, and the usual plethora of beers from the participants,the yeast from Gerard, the growler from Les and the general good company. Just love seeing that big ol brew pot bubling away whilst the gas bottle freezes over.
> Whats the next group activity? Visit to Paddy's or the taphouse?



If I get enough notice, a day at paddy's is always easy to sort out. I can even throw on the free sausage sizzle on a Saturday arvo & we can refill those yeast containers!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## oldbugman (16/6/09)

Gerard_M said:


> If I get enough notice, a day at paddy's is always easy to sort out. I can even throw on the free sausage sizzle on a Saturday arvo & we can refill those yeast containers!
> Cheers
> Gerard


They still doing maid service there on a friday arvo?


----------



## Gerard_M (16/6/09)

OldBugman said:


> They still doing maid service there on a friday arvo?



Tues,Weds,Thurs,Fri from about 9.30a. to midday.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mb83 (17/6/09)

floppinab said:


> Got too much on hand Mike, need another day at your joint to knock that stash down a bit
> 
> Couldn't edit my top post for some reason so I've put it here. Please post some comments on preferred food options kids.
> 
> ...





Hi floppinab,

I couldn't come to the brew day, but I would love to swap some yeast.

I would love one each of the WLP838, WY1099 and WLP001.

I could offer you the following:
WLP830 German Lager
WLP013 London Ale
WLP300 Hefeweizen
Coopers
WLP800 Pilsner
I'm in Petersham. Where are you?

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## floppinab (18/6/09)

mb83 said:


> Hi floppinab,
> 
> I couldn't come to the brew day, but I would love to swap some yeast.
> 
> ...



Check your PM Michael


----------



## mikem108 (18/6/09)

Anyone pitched that bucket'o'yeast yet? How much of it did you use?


----------



## Gerard_M (18/6/09)

Chuck it all in ya big girl!
It will be a nice fast start.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (19/6/09)

Thats what I was going to do-just checking


----------



## floppinab (19/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> Thats what I was going to do-just checking



A quick and dirty on Mr. Malty reckons around 200mls. May as well dump the lot. Mine'll be going in tonight.


----------



## floppinab (20/6/09)

floppinab said:


> A quick and dirty on Mr. Malty reckons around 200mls. May as well dump the lot. Mine'll be going in tonight.



Firing on all cylinders this morning on around 2 inches of krau @ around 11 deg.


----------



## floppinab (26/7/09)

So how is the Schwarz kids???

Mine went to keg after ~ 2 weeks of CC. I like it. Big hit of Saaz on the aroma and flavour with some caramel sweetness from the Munich and coffee roast. Colour is spot on. Maybe a little heavy on the roast on the palate but not off puting in anyway. Still a little green but no doubt will settle. I had a beer novice try it last night and he came back for another...... always a good sign.


----------



## crozdog (27/7/09)

Pitched mine yesterday arvo. have to wait a while before I can report back ;-)

Gav - your cube is being cleaned as i type. i found a cube of the czech dark we did a while back, so I'm going to dump it on the yeast cake when the schwartz is done. Should be an interesting comparison.


----------



## Stuster (27/7/09)

I've just started drinking mine. It's certainly a bit green right now. The malt flavours are good but the hops are a bit rough at the moment, though the whack of Saaz aroma is pretty nice as well. Have to see how it smooths with some time in the keg. B)


----------



## crozdog (27/7/09)

Stuster said:


> Have to see how it smooths with some time in the keg. B)




Gotta love kegs eh Stu :beer:


----------



## floppinab (27/7/09)

crozdog said:


> i found a cube of the czech dark we did a while back,



Geez, > than 1 year is it???? Be interesting to see what it's like. Been thinking what the effects are of leaving various types of worts "maturing" for a while prior to fermentation.


----------



## oldbugman (29/7/09)

good to hear you guys are over dosing on saaz it's the best way to go.


----------

